# Anyone own a John Deere 4310 Sub compact tractor HELP



## Bonbon1981 (Jul 5, 2018)

HI Everyone,
my husband & I bought a 2004 John Deere 4310 Model tractor.
VIN#- LV4310P336460

I was wondering if anyone else owns the same model tractor???
I am wondering with the tractor are there different models?
I am trying to pin point specifics on the tractor.

I am trying to figure out in regards to 2WD & 4WD. How do you know which one the tractor model is. Does it have both options or just 1 of those?

Also, I am wondering regarding transmission. with the JD 4310 does it have EHYDRO or HYDRO? I am not sure if there is the 1 option
Also, I read there is: sync shift, epowr reverser, Ehydro.
I am confused in regards to these.

My husband had the tractor running. Then it suddenly stopped running.
I have no ideas if there are safety features on the tractor that will cause it to stop running & not allow it to start up again.
I am not sure in regards to the PTO feature

At first after the tractor stopped running, there was a clicking noise when you turn the key.
I did some research & thought it might be the starter. We replaced the starter.

After, sitting on the seat, & turning the key. The tractor would turn over.
Next it would run for 10 seconds, then stop running.

the battery is perfect.

My husband is thinking it might be electronic related???

On the left side there is a shifter, My husband got it From B to C. it was really hard to shift.
We are not really firmiliar with the gears ect...

Any advice suggestions would be great.

Thanks,
Bonnie


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Bonnie, click HERE to see all the stats options and info on the John Deere 4310 at tractordata.com. The lever on the left you speak of is a "Range" shifter that goes from low speed or high speed ranges depending on the work you are engaged in. 

Shop manual can be found HERE.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I'd at the very least get an owners manual. You can purchase a manual HERE.


----------

